# Putting on weight after going to the gym?!



## MrsVenn

Just a quick question really, does anyone else put on weight the day of and after exercising??

I've started back at the gym and noticed that on the same day or day after I've gained a lb or 2. Now I know muscle weighs more than fat (have been a fit so and so most of my life) BUT not that blinking fast it doesn't! 

So just wondered if anyone has any ideas why? Makes me feel like shit after I've supposedly burned 600 odd calories in my hour session and I'm on a strict diet. :shrug:


----------



## Gen79

Its water weight as your body/muscles are trying to recover. It'll always happen but make sure that you have a snack with protein and carbs after you're done at the gym.


----------



## odd_socks

*^^ wss, also fat will be turning into muscle too *


----------



## Gen79

Also wanted to say that if watching that kind of thing happen with the scale is demotivating for you then you should only weigh yourself once a week or once every two weeks. Whatever is most motivating for you. I used to find that obsessing on the scale didn't help me so eventually I stopped weighing myself at all and decided to just "trust the process". Then I got pregnant. Ha. :)


----------



## MrsRH

Gen79 is totally right! 

Muscles hold on to water after a big exercise session to help repair them. To overcome this, increase the amount of fluid you drink.
I also agree that weighing once a week is enough are we all have natural fluctuations from day to day.

And the old diet/exercise chestnut!!!!!!!! muscle weighs more than fat! no it doesn't!

A pound of fat weight the same as a pound of muscle
Muscle is more dense therefore takes up less room hence you look slimmer if you are more toned

and muscle is muscle, fat is fat, you can't turn one into the other!

And it takes quite a bit of repetitive heavy weight lifting for a woman over a prolonged period to gain significant muscle ( or steroids!!)


Keep at it, drink more and don't sneaky peek and you 'll get to goal!

lots of luck, hun
xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Thanks girls, that says it all. Well I'm a lb down today so much happier :) I can't help the sneaky peek, it's a control thing ;) but I'll resist! xxx


----------

